# FR: travailler (sur/à) qqch - to work on something



## Milan Noir

Quick question about how to say "To work on something"
I've seen the following two translations in the vocab forum:

I am working on my French - Je travail mon français.
I have been working on my car - J'ai travaillé sur ma voiture

So when is sur required, and when is it not?
For instance, for "I'm working on my novel"
Which is correct:
Je travail mon roman
Je travail sur mon roman

Many thanks,

Milan


----------



## Donaldos

> Chercher à approfondir la connaissance ou la maîtrise d'une discipline par l'étude, l'exercice : _Cet enfant devra travailler les mathématiques._
> 
> Soumettre un geste, une aptitude à un entraînement afin de les développer : _Joueur de tennis qui travaille son revers._



(LAROUSSE)

So, based on those two definitions, when you say _je travaille mon français_, we understand that you're trying to improve your French.

When you say _je travaille *sur* ma voiture/*sur* mon roman_, we just know that you're spending time on your car/novel. It does not explicitly indicate that you're making improvements to them.

Another, possibly more correct, way to say this is _Je travaille *à* mon roman_, meaning that you're working on completing it.


----------



## Milan Noir

Merci, je crois que je comprend.
C'est possible, alors, que je peux travailler à mon roman, finis-le et puis travail mon roman (effectivement _relire_​)?


----------



## Donaldos

On peut imaginer dira ça. Mais l'opposition entre _travailler à_ et _travailler_ n'est pas assez franche à mon avis.

On préférera _relire_ effectivement, ou encore _*re*travailler_, _peaufiner_... en fonction du contexte. Des termes qui indique plus clairement que l'on revient sur un travail (presque) achevé.

N.B. : je peux travailler à mon roman, le finir puis travailler mon roman


----------



## Dale Texas

Yes, when I hear "I'm working on..." and then it is followed by a subject I understand to be an area of  learning, I take that to mean "I'm trying to improve or perfect, become better at..."


but if it is followed by a noun which seems to be just a physical object, "my car, my novel..." I take that to mean, "I'm physically doing something to that object (taking it part, putting it back together, either to fix or just for the pure physical pleasure of doing so.  So painting a car or editing a novel are similar because they are activties.
'


----------



## Goldenheart

Hello , please I want to know the diffrence between " a" et "sur" 
"I worcked on my project all the day to finish it in time "
here's my attempt :
"j'ai travaillé sur mon projet toute la journée a fin de le finir a l'heure "
thanks


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, la préposition _sur_ convient bien dans ce cas-là, mais la préposition _à_ serait également possible.

_travailler *sur*_ = travailler sur le sujet de, travailler dans le domaine de, travailler pour faire avancer
_travailler *à*_ = faire des efforts pour, consacrer du temps à, contribuer à la réalisation de

Voir également ce qu'en dit la BDL :


> Lorsque _travailler_ est transitif indirect […], il signifie « faire des efforts pour réaliser un objectif, consacrer du temps à quelque chose ». Dans ce sens, _travailler_ s’emploie généralement avec la préposition _à_ […].
> 
> *Exemples :*
> - Frédérique *travaille* *à* un article pour la revue _Théâtre_.
> - L'Organisation des Nations unies *travaille* *au* maintien de la paix.
> […]
> 
> Comme verbe intransitif,_ travailler_ a différentes significations. Même s'il n'a pas de complément direct ou indirect, il peut quand même être suivi d'autres types de compléments, qui sont généralement précédés d'une préposition. Il peut notamment être suivi de la préposition _sur_ et d'un nom désignant la matière, le sujet ou le thème du travail.
> 
> *Exemples :*
> - Trois personnes *travaillaient* *sur* le projet de succursale avant que les plans soient changés.
> - *Sur* quel dossier *travailles*-tu ces temps-ci?
> - Claire devra bientôt *travailler* *sur* une présentation s'adressant au nouveau personnel.
> - Richard *travaille* *sur* le financement des organismes sans but lucratif.


----------



## scandalously in love

*What do you want to work on?*

I'm quite stuck for how to form this sentence in French, particularly with the preposition.

The context is asking a student what learning goals they would choose for themselves to improve.  The language must be as simple as possible for younger children to grasp.

I've come up with..

- A quoi veux-tu travailler?
- Sur quoi veux-tu travailler?
- Quel but est-ce que tu veux t'améliorer?

Google searches hasn't made me confident in any of those sentences... :/  Vos suggestions, svp et merci!


----------



## olivier68

You could say :

- Quel(s) point(s) veux-tu (souhaites-tu) améliorer ?
- (Sur) quel(s) point(s) souhaites-tu travailler ?
- Quel(s) point(s) souhaites-tu améliorer/approfondir/travailler ?

Many possibilities, indeed  ;-)

#1 and #2 are correct.


----------



## Maître Capello

The first attempt may be grammatically correct, but it is inappropriate in this context. As a matter of fact, only the second one works here. Its meaning may however be ambiguous.

_Sur quoi veux-tu travailler ?_ = What do you want to work on? / What topic/subject do you want to work on?

The other suggestions from Olivier are of course also possible.

Alternatively:

_Que veux-tu travailler/améliorer ?
Qu'est-ce que tu veux travailler/améliorer ?_

Colloquially:

_Tu veux travailler (sur) quels points ?
Tu veux améliorer quels points ?_


----------



## OLN

"Travailler sur qqch" a été discuté [plus haut - merci d'avoir fusionné les discussions ] et j'ai bien lu ce qu'en dit la BDL, mais pour dire qu'on consacre son travail à un sujet ou une matière en vue d'améliorer ses connaissances ou sa maîtrise*, je pense qu'on a plus précis que "travailler _sur_ un point".

Olivier a justement proposé la forme transitive directe de _travailler_ dans la proposition "Quel(s) point(s) souhaites-tu améliorer/approfondir/travailler ?", alors pourquoi ne pas dire
- Que souhaites-tu travailler ? - J'aimerais travailler la grammaire.
- Qu'as-tu choisi de travailler ? - J'ai choisi [de travailler] les maths et la géo.
- Qu'est-ce que tu veux bosser aujourd'hui ? - J'aimerais bosser les maths, pour commencer.
?

TRAVAILLER, CNRTL/TLFi :_ Empl. transitif → Qqn travaille qqc.* → *_[Qqc. appartient au domaine intellectuel, artist.] → *Chercher à acquérir la connaissance ou la maîtrise de quelque chose par l'étude, l'exercice*. Synon. fam. bosser, bûcher, chiader, potasser. Travailler ses maths, son anglais.​
* d'ailleurs, je ne comprends pas bien "improve a goal" ("what learning goals they would choose for themselves to improve").


----------



## scandalously in love

OLN said:


> * d'ailleurs, je ne comprends pas bien "improve a goal" ("what learning goals they would choose for themselves to improve").



Merci pour vos suggestions et conseils.  To clarify, they're not quite "improving a goal" - you may have misinterpreted slightly.  It's more like "Setting a goal for improvement." This language is to get students to reflect on their learning strengths and challenges, and to target learning objectives that they struggle with or that they would like to improve.   

For example, 

My learning goal is to remember to sound out unfamiliar words instead of skipping them. 
My learning goal is to check that every sentence I write starts with a capital letter.


----------



## Krystalle Duffy

Bonjour! I am wondering if to say "What are you working on?," if you would say "Sur quoi travaillez-vous?" Do you travailler sur something or travailler de or travailler en.... je ne sais pas! Merci d'avance!


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

Yep, _travailler *sur *quelque chose_  "Sur quoi travaillez-vous ?"


----------



## yuechu

Is "travailler à" less common and more formal than "travailler + qqch; travailler + sur" ? (I don't seem to hear it very often)

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Maître Capello

The choice of the preposition or its omission depends on context. In some cases I would use only _à_, e.g.:

_Il travaille *à* la construction de XXX._


----------

